# What is the current Value of a used TiVo Bolt 500



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

I have 2 TiVo Bolt 500 that I no longer use.
I used them for a year, then deactivated both of them.
I verified they could be sold with no remaining obligation.
I have been advertising the for $125.
All I hear is crickets.
Any idea what price might cause a change of ownership?


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

Wexlerbob said:


> I have 2 currently unused TiVo Bolt 500.
> I have been advertising the for $125.
> All I hear is crickets.
> Any idea what price might cause a change of ownership?


Does it have a remaining obligation on it? Has it ever been activated? One that was activated at least 30 days and does NOT have a balance due against its TSN would be worth more to me than a new one simply because I could activate it as a month to month, no obligation machine.

Or is it New in Box with original shrink wrapped, never been opened?


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

clay.autery said:


> Does it have a remaining obligation on it? Has it ever been activated? One that was activated at least 30 days and does NOT have a balance due against its TSN would be worth more to me than a new one simply because I could activate it as a month to month, no obligation machine.
> 
> Or is it New in Box with original shrink wrapped, never been opened?


I used both for a year. 
They are not currently activated and are not under any obligation. I made sure when I had them disconnected that they could be sold and the new owner could do as he wished.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

You might want to edit the initial post where it says they are 'unused'


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks like 500GB w/o a plan have been selling for $75-$100 on eBay.
Here's an ebay seach for Sold 500GB Bolts:
tivo bolt in Home DVRs and Hard Drive Recorders | eBay


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Criagslist values are far lower than eBay for these boxes. New they are ~190.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wexlerbob said:


> I have 2 TiVo Bolt 500 that I no longer use.
> I used them for a year, then deactivated both of them.
> I verified they could be sold with no remaining obligation.
> I have been advertising the for $125.
> ...


I had two of the same type as well. I traded the first one in to Amazon this past November. They were offering up to $82. But I only got $61 since I had a bunch of scratches on the top. I still have another one I need to trade it.

The Amazon traded in route was just easier to deal with. Ebay and paypal and shipping take a huge cut from the sale price now. With Amazon they send me a prepaid label, and I quickly get money in Amazon credit. I'm hoping that I can still trade in my second one. Since I should have done it six weeks ago. But I haven't checked to see what the prices are like recently at amazon.

EDIT: Crap!! It looks like they don't list the Bolt anymore as product that can be traded in at Amazon. I knew I should have done it six weeks ago instead of procrastinating.

Although I might try selling it on Amazon. It looks like the used ones are going for around $90. And I can still get payment in Amazon credit. And it's easier to deal with than eBay.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Wexlerbob said:


> I have 2 TiVo Bolt 500 that I no longer use.
> I used them for a year, then deactivated both of them.
> I verified they could be sold with no remaining obligation.
> I have been advertising the for $125.
> ...


Start the bidding at $30 and hope it gets above $50. You might get more if you sell the remote, power supply and hard drive separately.


----------

